# Christiaan van der Klaauw



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Op een Nederlandstalig forum mag een stevige discussie over onze enige echte Nederlandse horlogemaker niet ontbreken.

Ik ben erg benieuwd wat wij als Nederlanders van het nieuwe Christiaan van der Klaauw vinden. Christiaan van der Klaauw 2010, Christiaan van der Klaauw 2.0 zeg maar.

Tot vorig jaar was een een horloge van Christiaan van der Klaauw een horloge wat door Christiaan van der Klaauw was gemaakt en daarom zijn naam (en zelfs familiewapen) droeg.

Christiaan van der Klaauw in 2010 is een professioneel horlogemerk geworden (met een trade mark tekentje bij de naam en een nieuw eigen logo) met een duidelijke missie en filosofie (in het kort, Astronomische horloges op top niveau leveren en een serieuze international speler worden).

De eerste resultaten zijn goed zichtbaar met een prachtige brochure (waar IWC - m.i. de moeder van mooie catalogi en perfecte reclame fotografie - zelfs jaloers op kan zijn), en een professioneel en perfect werkende website. Maar ook het wegvallen van voordelige (niet astronomische) modellen en een stevige prijsverhoging van de overgebleven modellen.

Wat zien jullie als voordelen, en zijn er eventueel nadelen?

Zie vooral ook: http://www.klaauw.com


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Daar heb je zeker een punt Lencoth...

;-)



Lencoth said:


> .


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Lencoth, wat maakt dat je je bericht verwijderd hebt? Ik vond het steekhoudend.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Lencoth, wat maakt dat je je bericht verwijderd hebt? Ik vond het steekhoudend.


Wilde er nog wat over nadenken, maar heb geen probleem om te posten wat er stond. Leuk initiatief overigens, dit Nederlandstalige forum!



Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> Tot vorig jaar was een een horloge van Christiaan van der Klaauw een horloge wat door Christiaan van der Klaauw was gemaakt en daarom zijn naam (en zelfs familiewapen) droeg.


Sympathieke horlogebouwer op kleine schaal. Veel handgemaakt. Gezellig op bezoek geweest in het oude pand. Heb er zelf 2.



Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> Christiaan van der Klaauw in 2010 is een professioneel horlogemerk geworden (met een trade mark tekentje bij de naam en een nieuw eigen logo) met een duidelijke missie en filosofie (in het kort, Astronomische horloges op top niveau leveren en een serieuze international speler worden).


Serieuze poging om op zeer professionele wijze een "brand" neer te zetten. CNC machines.
Niets mis mee, maar mis het kleinschalige, ietwat amateuristische (in de letterlijke zin van het woord) wat me juist aantrok. 
Zal het zeker blijven volgen, maar herken me niet in deze benadering. Het is uiteraard altijd een gevoelskwestie, maar die heb ik niet met CvdK 2.0.

Vr.gr.


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 6, 2008)

Leuke vraag Gerard. Ik zit er een beetje dubbel in... 

Aan de ene kant vind ik het geweldig dat CvdK op internationaal niveau een serieuze speler wil gaan worden. Volgens mij heeft het 'merk' hiervoor voldoende potentieel. Mooie klassieke horloges met prachtige complicaties. 

Maar aan de andere kant denk ik dat wegvallen van de 'instap-niveau' horloges een gemis is. Dit zijn vaan de cash-cows, enigszins betaalbaar maar toch een echte CvdK om je pols. Die mogelijkheid wordt zowel qua inkomsten voor de nieuwe eigenaren weggenomen, maar ook voor veel potentiële klanten die 'vroegah' wellicht konden doorgroeien van een instap model naar een gecompliceerder model. 

Ik vraag me af of een internationale speler worden niet samen kan gaan met het behouden van de instap modellen...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Gerard Nijenbrinks said:


> Ik ben erg benieuwd wat wij als Nederlanders van het nieuwe Christiaan van der Klaauw vinden. Christiaan van der Klaauw 2010, Christiaan van der Klaauw 2.0 zeg maar.


Ik was me er niet van bewust dat deze stap genomen is. Helaas, een CvdK zat er al niet voor mij in als arme student, maar ik verwacht dat ie er nu ook helemaal nooit meer komt.


----------

